

Show HN: Callism is a dialer app with Mailbox swipes and smart contacts sorting - dytsai
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/10/02/callism-is-a-dialer-app-for-the-iphone-with-mailbox-style-swipes-and-intelligent-contact-sorting/

======
jreed91
The font used is rather ugly

~~~
dytsai
It's inspired by some great design during Bauhaus and people who like London
2012 Olympics font may like it as well.

